# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  problème pour taper un message

## cristou

Je suis sur une tablette samsung galaxy note 2 et quand je tape un message le clavier apparait mais je ne peux plus du tout  voir ce que je tape, des que je me sers du clavier le message se trouve derriere en quelques sorte, auriez vous une solution à ça, parce que taper au pifometre c est grrrrrrrrr?!
Merci

----------


## Algo

non pas vraiment c'est juste un peu la galère... Cependant il est possible de "replacer" la page même en ayant le clavier ouvert afin d'avoir la zone de texte au dessus du clavier, même si c'est pas très pratique.

----------


## cristou

Oui comme ça je peux lire mais si je veux corriger, retour du clavier par dessus la page....
Merci de ta reponse en tout cas
Quelqu un d autre?
Ca fait ca a tous les possesseurs de galaxy?

----------


## Roussinette

pas testé sur ma galaxy, par contre sur mon htc comme l'écran est petit, je tourne l'écran (vertical) et du coup, je vois le message que je tape avec le clavier (je peux rectifier de suite) bon, je n'ai pas 15 lignes de visible mais 2/3 suffisent.

----------


## cristou

Et zut même à la verticale ça ne fonctionne pas, dès que je me sers du clavier ça me remonte en haut de page!
Mais merci de l astuce

----------

